# Detailing supplies- Glasgow and the west ?



## scottt03 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking for detailing product suppliers close to Glasgow or the west. I know of Chemical Guys in Cambuslang but are there any more ?

cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I was going to suggest Chemical guys, cant think of anyone else.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

chemical guys
maxolen
neilsen
angelwax


you could also contact your local autosmart rep as well...depends what your looking for really?


----------



## tomo bpb (Sep 7, 2012)

I tried them twice the other week closed both times


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

I have been interested in trying some maxolen products, how do you go about getting intouch?


----------



## scottt03 (Sep 17, 2010)

does neilsen have a web site? also any ideas of=n the quality of the angelwax products?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Chrissyronald said:


> I have been interested in trying some maxolen products, how do you go about getting intouch?


Pat is no longer a trader on DW, and so does not post on here anymore. however, you can find contact details on the maxolen uk site, I wont link to it directly though as that is against the forum rules so you will need to google it for more information.



scottt03 said:


> does neilsen have a web site? also any ideas of=n the quality of the angelwax products?


yes, nielsen chemicals does have a site, but as they are not traders to this site, I am unable to pos6 a link to them.

Im sure if you google them you will find it:thumb:

Re: quality. I have tried a few of the Angelwax products, and some of it is very good. I would say it is comparable to a few other, far more expensive products on the market today


----------



## mikey_d (May 2, 2011)

Autocruise down the barrow lands do lots of stuff you would never think of


----------

